

Education’s Ongoing Problem With Boys  - mattarleth
http://www.artifactsteach.com/
With over three-fourths of teachers being female, it’s no wonder that the education system seems to favor girls. Boys are twice as likely to be suspended from school for such things as pretending to be cops and robbers. Schoolyard roughhousing and fights that used to result in phone calls to parents now end up in exclusion from school – sometimes permanently, sometimes with juvenile criminal records. In a female dominated system, boys are at a disadvantage for being boys.<p>Three times as many boys as girls receive special education services for perceived disabilities, yet the scores on standardized tests by age 16 give the edge to boys. New tools for teaching that engage boys in learning need to be included in teacher lesson plans. A lesson plan format that include online tools for teaching like Artifacts Teach, which uses objects to inspire curiosity and authentic inquiry, can bring boys back into the fold. Adding some competition to a lesson plan template, or adding lesson plans that include open-ended questions with no clear answers would better engage boys.
======
jaxn
The link is to the homepage, not the article.

